# Old PK grill



## Troy Benningfield (May 19, 2019)

I picked this old PK grill up at the flea market today. Where do I go to see how old it is, it was made in Texas. Where can I get grates for it also. Everything I see to order says 1997 or later for parts. Thanks.


----------



## drunkenmeatfist (May 19, 2019)

Have you measured that little booger? Here is what the PK website says.

*Q. WILL THE CURRENT COOKING GRID/CHARCOAL GRATE FIT MY 30-YEAR-OLD PK?*
A. Several different models of the Portable Kitchen® were previously made. Customers should measure the unit they own. If the cooking grid that holds the food measures (14 3/16 inches x 21 1/2 inches) or (14 1/4 × 18 inches) and has rounded corners then it is replaceable.

https://www.pkgrills.com/faqs


----------



## Troy Benningfield (May 20, 2019)

Thanks drunkenmeatfist


----------



## RickNobinson (Nov 23, 2020)

Hey Troy, did you have any luck finding replacement parts for your vintage pk?  I just picked one up identical to yours and am in the same boat currently.


----------

